# 30g cube tank.



## bccromer (Apr 13, 2004)

I am wondering what tangs I can put in a 30g cube tank? I prefer no shell dwellers if possible, but am not completely against it. Just wondering if somebody had any suggestions. The dimensions are roughly 20x20x20. Thanks.


----------



## CichlidWhisperer (Apr 12, 2008)

How about Brichardi?


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

+1 for Brichardi, N. Pulcher(daffodils) would add a little more color though.


----------



## Longstocking (Aug 26, 2003)

You can probably do two pairs of rock dwellers. What tangs interest you? There are just too many options to choose from.


----------



## Multies (Mar 9, 2007)

either a pair of rockdwellers 
or some shellies


----------



## Neolamprologus Marco (Jan 14, 2008)

+3 brichardi 1 for leleupi


----------



## Charles (Feb 25, 2003)

20" x 20" x 20" is still quite small.

Either 1 type of shellies or a pair of brichardi.


----------



## bccromer (Apr 13, 2004)

I like julies probably better than anything. I just don't like the idea of only having 2 fish in the tank though.


----------



## Longstocking (Aug 26, 2003)

I guess I differ in opinion on what can work here... you have quite a bit of depth that can be used.

I'd do this...

Julidochromis dickfeldi, trascriptus or ornatus.

Then a pair of sumbu dwarf comps.


----------



## bccromer (Apr 13, 2004)

How many julies can I put in here, meaning a pair or trio or what? And can I add more than one king? I can't seem to find a pic of the comp you referenced. All the ones I see are about 6". Are these my only 2 options? No leleupi?


----------



## bccromer (Apr 13, 2004)

Any other opinions? I just want to have more than 1 pair in the tank as it looks too empty that way. I guess if it is something that is constantly breeding and I will have fry in there all the time that might not be a bad thing though.


----------



## Chris2500DK (Feb 15, 2006)

Brichardis would fit the "breed all the time" criteria, so would a multi colony. The multies would also give you the option of seeing several males competing for dominance.


----------



## bccromer (Apr 13, 2004)

Well I don't necessarily want them to breed all the time, was just saying that if I can only put 1 pair in there then fry would help fill it up so would prefer something that isn't too hard to breed. Would I be able to do a trio of julie malieri or neo leleupi or even both in the same tank?


----------



## Chris2500DK (Feb 15, 2006)

Julies are pair forming but they do tend to tolerate their own young reasonably well so you should be able to have several generations of fish in the tank.

Leleupis I wouldn't keep in a tank that small, they're quite aggressive towards each other.


----------



## bccromer (Apr 13, 2004)

So I could reasonably keep a pair of julie malieri? Why wouldn't you keep leleupi in this tank? The cookie cutter for a 20g long suggest leleupi. Granted that isn't the size tank I have, but if you do the calculations I actually have more floor space that this tank. 20x20 on mine is 400 square inches, 30x12 on a 20g long is 360 square inches. I don't see why it wouldn't work in mine if it would in the 20g.


----------



## Longstocking (Aug 26, 2003)

I wouldn't recommend trying leleupi in your size of tank. They are too hard on each other for a 20 gallon.

Some of the cookie cutters need some work :fish:


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Also as mentioned in the Malawi section, the extra length allows the fish to have just that little extra amount of distance between territories that makes all the difference.

A 20 long rectangle would allow more fish than a cube, just like a 48" long 55G rectangle would allow more fish than your 54G corner tank.


----------



## bccromer (Apr 13, 2004)

So if I went with the julies I could only go with one pair in the tank?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You start with 6 juvies, a pair forms and you remove the outcasts, and then the pair populates the tank with their fry.


----------



## bccromer (Apr 13, 2004)

Ok well I have 2 of these tanks. I am gonna go with the Julidochromis marlieri burundi in one of the tanks. What should I put in the other?


----------



## bccromer (Apr 13, 2004)

Or would the julidochromis ornatus be a better choice for this size tank than the marlieri?


----------



## bccromer (Apr 13, 2004)

Anybody? I'm hoping to order these for Friday delivery so I need to try and figure out exactly what I'm putting on both of them.


----------



## Longstocking (Aug 26, 2003)

Ornatus is the better choice.... pairing off the others in this size of tank will be difficult.


----------



## bccromer (Apr 13, 2004)

Well I would be ordering a wild pair of these so won't have to worry about them pairing off. In that case would it matter which julie I went with? And what is my best option for the other 30g?


----------



## Longstocking (Aug 26, 2003)

You still have to pair off wild fish.... a male and a female won't just automatically pair off. Unless they are already proven breeders.

Stick with the smaller Julidochromis in this tank. Easier to manage.


----------



## bccromer (Apr 13, 2004)

I found some sumbu dwarfs. They are 1.25" currently. I will be stocking both 30g tanks with a pair of these, and will get something else later. However, how many do you guys suggest I get to start with to increase my chances of getting 2 pairs?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Six for each tank to get a pair in each tank.


----------



## maxim240sx (Jan 17, 2005)

I have had great luck with the juli regani kipilli and transcriptus. They both look great and dont get too big. I also say no to the leleupi. I also had a 37 cube with 6 juvi calvus along with a colony of shellies that did great together


----------

